

Real-time Data Provider - Emilien

Hello,<p>I am looking for a service where I could find quotations in real time or a data provider
which provides an API (java preferably) to get the quotations (real-time).<p>I need to listen real time stock market stream (like NASDAQ, NYSE, S&#38;P)<p>Do you know a service like this<p>Thank you for your answers :)
======
nostrademons
You are willing to pay for this, right? Try MyTrack?

~~~
Emilien
yes i'm ok to pay this service

